# *Whoa*! - European Getaways on RCI



## X-ring (Jan 27, 2008)

All kinds of interesting stuff available for the timeframe I've been searching - i.e. October 2008: 

- France: Paris, Quercy/Dordogne, Rousillon
- Britain: London, Cornwall, Devon, Scotland (incl. Macdonalds), Ireland
- Italy: Tuscan coast near Elba
- Turkey: Istanbul
- Greece: Santorini, Rhodes
- etc., etc.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 28, 2008)

. . . and you wonder why you can't find many of those places as exchanges?????????????????


----------

